# Coffee Fragrance Oil?



## rebobinar (Oct 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a favorite coffee scent? I ordered Black Coffee from NDA and it smells nothing like coffee to me. I was originally just going to add coffee to my scrubs, but now that I'm doing some whipped scrubs and MP soaps, I'd rather have an FO I can count on to always smell the same and not discolor the scrub. I'm afraid to keep trying, though! This one had great reviews... I don't even understand how it could possibly be thought to smell like coffee, and I've tried it in both scrubs and soaps to see if it would help - but nope.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 12, 2012)

Candle Science's Fresh Coffee is quite good.

I recently got a sample of Southern Soapers' Cuban Coffee and that one may be even better OOB.  I haven't soaped it yet though.  The Candle Science one does not morph.


----------



## Flameflightcc (Oct 13, 2012)

I make candles...and lotion bars...no soap..so take these suggestions from there.  :mrgreen: 

I have a hard time with coffee notes when burning candles, but can smell them cold..but these two I get some of the coffee out of them even when burning. 

Two that I like and can get a bit out of them...
Cafe Vienna and Coffee Bean from ICS both are skin safe..

Cafe Vienna is a favorite as is....I use the coffee bean to blend. 

Now my most favorite "coffee" scent is Candle Cocoons Pumpkin Coffee, but I don't get any coffee notes out of it.. I LOVE it for how it reveals itself to me though.


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help - I'll investigate these!


----------



## boysrus2 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have two coffee scents from Candle Science - Hazelnut Coffee (nutty coffee smell with some sweetness) and Fresh Coffee (smells exactly like strong black coffee).  I haven't soaped them yet, but did read good reviews on Scent Review Board for these two.  Personally OOB, I prefer the Hazelnut Coffee.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 28, 2012)

In doing searches and visiting soapmaking sites I seem to recall WSP Fresh Brewed Coffee as being one that got rave reviews.  I've never ordered from them.  Some things seem very reasonable but not the fragrances.


----------



## green soap (Nov 29, 2012)

I have soaped CS fresh coffee.  The scent is convincing, it does discolor to a tan.  I did not notice any acceleration.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2012)

I recieved a small sample of Colombian coffee from Oregon Trail and it smelt amazing. I didn't use it in body or bath products  but wiped it around the inside of our refuse bin and enjoyed taking the rubbish to the bin for a change


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 9, 2012)

If you want to veer away from regular coffee, consider Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee. It's marvelous in M&P!
Sweetcakes carries it: http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=4&sort=1a&&page=3


----------

